# Help Dehydrated/ hypoglycemic puppy!



## Miasmommy (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello I have a 7 week old 7.08 oz Chihuahua puppy that is hypoglycemic and dehydrated. I have been up feeding her every couple hours she has been coming with me to work but she is weak. Nutri-cal does not work for me, I have been using Karo syrup and feeding her boiled chicken with soft puppy food. She is a great eater but does not drink water. I have given her pedialyte with a syringe but wont work 100% Cant afford vet care they said its $175 per day and she needs IV for a couple days but he recommended the things I am doing she is just overall weak and her sugar keeps dropping. Please help me with advice on what to try and how often/much.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Please see your vet ASAP ,maybe you could ask to pay vets fees in instalments,puppies can die so quickly and you need to find out if there's anything else going on


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree with Michele. If she is eating everything you are giving her every 2 hrs and you are using Nutrical and nothing is working it may be something more than hypoglycemia. You need to see a vet. Maybe they will offer something in the way of pay plan to keep the pup from dying.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Poor baby, Prayers. yes get to vet ..


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

A Vet is needed


----------



## xela (Apr 19, 2014)

To try and get her to drink try giving chicken broth. Boil chicken in water and don't add anything else. When the broth cools give her that. Hopefully she'll drink it up. But as others have said take her to a vet asap. If your vet hasn't come up with any diagnosis and just told you to force feed/ hydrate her, I sugest you go to another vet who will do a thorough check to find out what's really wrong.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

This puppy is far too young to be away from its mother. Is there any way you can take her back to the breeder so she can get some more milk from her mother?
If she is dehydrated and hypoglycemic without treatment she will die very quickly. Hypoglycemia is treated by raising the blood sugar and stabilising it with food, if it continually drops even after eating, it is indicating an underlying problem.
Continue to syringe pedialyte into her, as much as you can to keep her hydrated.
I think you need to get help for this puppy ASAP, if her symptoms are as you describe she is critically ill and in danger of dying.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

We all are interested on how this tiny puppy is doing. Did she survive? Please don't leave us wondering.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, an update would be appreciated. I have been thinking about her.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

me too! Please update


----------



## Molly n' me (Oct 11, 2013)

Any news on the little one?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I hope your puppy is doing better.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I hope this baby is better by now. I am with everyone else, get this baby to a vet fast as it could be something besides Hypoglycemia or dehydration. If you insist on not taking to the vet then try coconut water and gatorade if pedialyte is not working. Also rub syrup, honey or nutrical directly on the gums. Please keep us posted. This baby is super tiny and should not have been taken from its mother at this age especially due to the size.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Hope your baby feels better ! I had problems with my boy's blood sugar too when he was younger, I gave him some honey and sometimes powdered grape sugar...just a small pinch on the finger...rub it onto the gums..I also sometimes had to give him water with a plastic syringe...luckily he did very well and does not have that problem anymore, and noe he is 7 years


----------

